# Apple bread



## vblake (Feb 15, 2007)

do I use baking soda or baking powder in apple bread?


----------



## jkath (Feb 15, 2007)

vblake, can you post the recipe you have? That would help us figure out what you'd need.


----------



## vblake (Feb 15, 2007)

*ingredients for apple bread*

it calls for apples,flour,sugar, eggs,salt, cinnamon, vanilla, oil, and I was using baking powder.   I'm not thrilled with the results, it doesn't rise well and comes out very heavy.  I was wondering if I should be using baking soda instead?


----------



## KAYLINDA (Feb 15, 2007)

Mine calls for baking soda.  Here's a link to it...in case you want to compare the ingredients.  
APPLE BREAD


----------



## Candocook (Feb 16, 2007)

The bread may not be supposed to be "light". Follow the recipe as directed because it is really "chemistry". One thing about quick breads is not to overmix--you may have done that which can make it heavy.


----------

